# Torres (RS) l Um pouco da cidade do litoral norte gaúcho



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*TORRES - RIO GRANDE DO SUL








*


Área total [1]161,182 km²População total (est. IBGE/2019[2])38 732 hab.Densidade240,3 hab./km²Climasubtropical úmidoAltitude16 m


Torres é uma cidade litorânea gaúcha famosa por seus paredões de pedras, que dão nome a cidade (são "torres de pedra"). A cidade é uma das mais organizadas e bonitas do litoral gaúcho, além de ter as melhores praias desse pedaço de Brasil.

As fotos foram batidas de celular, por isso algumas tiveram um zoom meio pixelado. Mas espero que gostem.

01 Igreja de São Domingos
IMG_20210206_124006 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Morro do Farol
IMG_20210206_124320 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210206_124323 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210206_124724 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05 lagoa do Violão
IMG_20210206_125347 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20210206_125350 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210206_125533 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210206_125559 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210206_125606 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210206_130220 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210206_130223 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr.

12
IMG_20210206_130227 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210206_132856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210206_132928 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210206_132946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210206_133011 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210206_133014 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210206_133035 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210206_133058 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210206_133103 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210206_133233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210206_133345 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210206_133353 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210206_133428 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210206_133443 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210206_133457 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20210206_133519 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210206_133556 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210206_133602 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30

IMG_20210206_133707 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210206_133800 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210206_133830 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210206_133856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

3,4
IMG_20210206_133916 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35


IMG_20210206_134028 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210206_134052 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210206_134113 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210206_134150 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20210206_134245 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210206_134422 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210206_134427 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210206_134504 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210206_134520 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210206_134654 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210206_134657 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210206_134733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210206_134825 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210206_134847 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210206_135212 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210206_135326 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51 Rio Mampituba. Do lado esquerdo Passo de Torres - SC, do direito Torres - RS
IMG_20210206_135605 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

IMG_20210206_140129 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210206_140137 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210206_140258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210206_140329 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210206_140427 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210206_140631 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58 Calçadão 
IMG_20210206_141004 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210206_141917 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210206_142031 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210206_142039 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210206_142547 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210206_142640 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64


IMG_20210206_142739 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210206_142905 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210206_142905 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210206_142953 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210206_142958 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210206_143026 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20210206_143044 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210206_143233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210206_143409 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20210206_143413 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210206_143421 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20210206_143920 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20210206_143923 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77 Parque da Guarita - olhando no sentido oposto ao do Morro do Farol
IMG_20210206_150104 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210206_150108 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210206_150110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210206_150439 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210206_150648 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210206_151355 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210206_151559 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84


IMG_20210206_152424 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210206_152749 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210206_152752 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210206_152755 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Parabéns pelo thread, xará, ficou excelente!

Gosto muito de Torres. A disposição interna dos lotes e quadras e o ajardinamento das calçadas me faz lembrar um pouco dos balneários argentinos... mas Torres é bem mais pujante e os prédios mostrados são todos de bom gosto, sóbrios e elegantes, como diz um famoso forista gaúcho.

Pra uma cidade praiana de veraneio, Torres tem prédios melhores que muita cidade grande por aí...

Via de regra, como sói acontecer no Brasil, só a fiação aérea estraga... o resto do que vi (calçadas, ruas, espaços públicos) está muito bem cuidado e bonito.

E uma coisa fundamental: edifícios residenciais sem recuos, muros, grades e barreiras com a rua já melhoram em 1.000% o aspecto urbano de qualquer lugar... BC a nível de rua comprova isso também... fiquei encantado com os edifícios de planta baixa acessível aos pedestres, com as fachadas desimpedidas de muros e grades.

Basta comparar esse modelo de Torres com o festival de quarteirões murados com 3m de muro, arame farpado e concertina que temos em outras cidades litorâneas Brasil afora...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ótimo thread!!!
Estive em Torres em 2015 num bate e volta de POA. Fui acompanhado de um forista amigo meu. Gostei muito do desenho da cidade. A praia é ótima. Aqueles rochedos dão um ar de peculiaridade que só Torres tem. Enfim, o município é bemmmm distante de POA, mas vale a pena uma visita especialmente se voce gosta de praia! 
Parece que Torres faz divisa com Santa Catarina, não?

As fotos ficaram lindas! Além de fotogênica, você é um ótimo fotógrafo! Parabéns, meu amigo!


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Torres está linda e muito agradável. No fim do ano, nos hospedamos na Pousada Molhes da Barra e muito recomendo


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Torres não desaponta e como vem se qualificando nos últimos anos, tá bem cuidada e felizmente tem uma harmonia entre as antigas e típicas edificações do litoral gaúcho de tijolinhos com as torres modernas e de bom gosto, e outro aspecto muito positivo é a legislação que manteve uma escala menor junto as quadras próximas ao litoral e permitiu o ganho em altura nas quadras anteriores e assim não sufocando a praia e mantendo um ambiente agradável. E a paisagem é mesmo peculiar pelo tipo de formação rochosa que é igual a dos aparados, em basalto. Excelente registro, obrigado.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Ice Climber sempre mostrando as mais belas paisagens do RS, o que nos deixa bastante feliz, especialmente Torres, uma cidade que está no imaginário gaúcho desde criança, quando estudamos geografia e vemos as belas imagens da cidade, que como a foto mostra, vem recuperando seu vigor (um pouco perdido no início do século) e está cada dia mais bonita e agradável.

Gostei que focaste em váras partes da cidade, como as praias da cal, da guarita, etc.. e tb na lagoa do violão, que tb vem sendo recuperada. Espero que tenhas gostado da cidade!

Ice Climber merecia o títuilo de gaúucho honorário.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Ice Climber sempre mostrando as mais belas paisagens do RS, o que nos deixa bastante feliz, especialmente Torres, uma cidade que está no imaginário gaúcho desde criança, quando estudamos geografia e vemos as belas imagens da cidade, que como a foto mostra, vem recuperando seu vigor (um pouco perdido no início do século) e está cada dia mais bonita e agradável.
> 
> Gostei que focaste em váras partes da cidade, como as praias da cal, da guarita, etc.. e tb na lagoa do violão, que tb vem sendo recuperada. Espero que tenhas gostado da cidade!
> 
> Ice Climber merecia o títuilo de gaúucho honorário.


Ficaria honrado em ser gaucho honorário. Está no meu sangue, minha avó era gaúcha de Tapera. Estado que tenho profundo apreço. 

Obrigado Edu. 



--------


Amanhã respondo um a um, mas desde já meu muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Belas fotos, Ice, desse que é um dos grandes balneários emergentes do Brasil. Visível o bom gosto e harmonia dos prédios e as melhorias da urbanização.
PS: não conhecia aquela igrejinha colonial da foto 1, bem interessante!


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Torres está muito bem retratada pelas tuas fotos. A cidade fica mais charmosa ainda com essa integração com a natureza. Valeu!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Torres é realmente uma jóia do litoral gaúcho, belos registros.


----------



## Samek (Mar 28, 2011)

Muy lindas fotos! Pasé todos los veranos del 2000 al 2006 en Torres, hermosos recuerdos

Debe estar muy cambiada la ciudad. Quisiera volver para verla con otros ojos, era muy chico cuando iba


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pelas fotos Ice. Apesar de passar diversas vezes pela BR 101, nunca tive a oportunidade de visitar Torres. Agora, acho que vou fazer uma força para visitar essa pérola do litoral gaúcho. Bela arquitetura e a cidade está bem administrada.


----------



## Killuminari (Sep 8, 2017)

Eu sou local de Torres. Em breve dou uma volta pela cidade pra tirar umas fotos e posto aqui!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Surpreendente Torres, muito bela esta região, todo bem cuidado, praças e avenidas e um paisagismo sensacional, belos edifícios, aquele paredão deve ser bom pra pular de ponta, belo thread Ice, parabéns!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Torres é bastante verticalizada para sua população, e incrível o urbanismo e limpeza da cidade!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Só aumentando minha lista de cidade litoraneas que tenho vontade de conhecer, inclusive Torres, BC Itapema e Torres são cidades que pretendo visitar !


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Torres é uma bela cidade, muito além das praias!
Gostei muito quando a visitei na época do Ensb de Porto Alegre. Até a estrada agradou... Claro que teve as paradinhas para lanches, né?
A subida para admirar a praia da Guarita super valeu a pena, a vista é fascinante! E também teve um episódio inesquecível: A esquecida da praia da Guarita, né, @portoimagem-II ? 🤗
Adorei rever a cidade, Ice... aguardando mais threads, pelas fotos "aperitivo", vem coisa boa! 
Bjkssss


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Mais um ótimo thread padrão Ice de qualidade.
Torres é uma jóia do litoral gaúcho, belíssimo registro!
RS é o vizinho sulista que falta eu conhecer, espero poder apreciar todas as belezas e Torres será uma das paradas


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, xará, ficou excelente!
> 
> Gosto muito de Torres. A disposição interna dos lotes e quadras e o ajardinamento das calçadas me faz lembrar um pouco dos balneários argentinos... mas Torres é bem mais pujante e os prédios mostrados são todos de bom gosto, sóbrios e elegantes, como diz um famoso forista gaúcho.
> 
> ...


Perfeita réplica, Atrato.

Torres é uma cidade demasiadamente agradável ao nível de rua, com calçadas largas, faixas gramadas, delimitadas corretamente onde é faixa de servços, jardinagem e circulação, uso de materiais bons, padronzação, etc... Peca na fiação áerea, mas é normal no Brasil.

Além disso os prédios são bem espaçados, sem exageros, entre si, com plantas baixas acessíveis, etc... É uma peróla de nosso litoral.

Obrigado amigo. Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Ótimo thread!!!
> Estive em Torres em 2015 num bate e volta de POA. Fui acompanhado de um forista amigo meu. Gostei muito do desenho da cidade. A praia é ótima. Aqueles rochedos dão um ar de peculiaridade que só Torres tem. Enfim, o município é bemmmm distante de POA, mas vale a pena uma visita especialmente se voce gosta de praia!
> Parece que Torres faz divisa com Santa Catarina, não?
> 
> As fotos ficaram lindas! Além de fotogênica, você é um ótimo fotógrafo! Parabéns, meu amigo!


Sim, Torres é na divisa com Santa Catarina. Do outro lado do Mampituba fica a cidade de Passo de Torres (SC), menor e mais simples, mas que vem recebendo novos loteamentos. 

Agradeço o comentário meu amigo. Volte sempre! Abraços!


----------

